# Threw some backs on the egg



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

Looking good


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

Done


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

They were delicious.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Ribs look delicious!


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

The skewer idea is neat.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Those look GREAT! I think I know what I'm doing later this week.
I, too, like the skewer idea. I have a rib rack I use on our BGE but the shewer looks like it'll work better.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

He!! Yeah!


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

Anytime I need to do 8+ racks of babybacks I skewer them also, they good part is you can stack more food on top of the racks


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

Don't you know when you post an egg thread, your suppose to tell the temperature and the length of the smoke...


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

ribs look good very nice!!


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

looks great!


----------



## Lookinforfish (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome, looking for ideas as I am about to pull the trigger and buy me a BGE. There is an Eggfest going on next month in Athens Tx. I am going to buy one of the demo large ones from them. It will only be cooked on once that day and get it for discount.


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

Sugar Land YAK said:


> Don't you know when you post an egg thread, your suppose to tell the temperature and the length of the smoke...


Sugar Land Yak Temp was 215 degrees for 3 hours.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Sugar Land YAK said:


> Don't you know when you post an egg thread, your suppose to tell the temperature and the length of the smoke...


Inspired minds want to know...


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

Thanks 32redman, its going to happen this Friday!!!


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

I cooked some this past weekend on my XL BGE. 5 hours @ 225. 2hr unwrapped, 2hrs wrapped, 1 unwrapped sauced every 20 min.  Fantastic.


----------

